# RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she rec&#



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Phoebe was a sweet cinnamon agouti girl that came to us nearly 5 weeks ago as a rescue. She was surrendered in a tiny shoe box from 2 kids (19) who i was not impressed with - but I couldnt put my finger on WHY.
I asked them all the right questions and had them sign all the right papers...they guaranteed me w/ their signatures that she was NOT pregnant or ill to their knowledge. Yet both my husband & I felt wary.

She was barely 6 weeks old when she came to us, tiny and so very sweet, even though she was quite frightened for a couple of weeks...she startled easily but was so loving and sweet. We decided right then that she was not going to be rehomed at ANY time in the future - she was meant to be with us as one of our 'Charmed Ones'....so we named her Phoebe. Still, something just didnt FEEL right.

2 weeks later we found out why we had that feeling. She had 2 rittens. That was 2 and a half weeks ago. She seems freaked out, but fine. She thrived and they did too. One female, one male and they are BOTH the spit & image of their mama.

Everything was going along great. Then yesterday I picked her up and she was like a bag of bones! In less than 8 hours it was like half of her body weight just disappeared. BUt otherwise, she was fine. She was a picky eater - so NOTHING we offered her, she wanted. Until we tried the tuna fish - she SCARFED that. She even got frisky after, popcornning and playing!

Today she was great. Until nearly 7 pm when my husband got home (I was at the store). He called my cell stating he was quite concerned. What he described to me sounded just like what happened to Nimbus the first back in the summer. Less than an hour later, she shuddered once and died. She has 2 un-weaned 2.5 week old babies.

Its heartbreaking. AND Im so pissed I cant even see straight. I WANT these asses that surrendered her to me and LIED. Had we known she was pregnant, we could have supplemented her diet. We could have taken her to the vet...****. knowledge is the key to everything. They lied. And I want their asses on a silver platter served up to me.

Thats what I want, but I know better. I also want a billion dollars to fall out of the sky and into my lap - but I doubt that will happen either. Im not a violent person. Im just angry & hurt on Phoebe's behalf...and to be honest, on my own behalf as well. If I intend on continuing accepting surrenders, I need to develop a tougher skin I guess, but **** if know howto do that.

Phoebe, my sweet girl, you deserved better. You were so accepting of everything and everyone and the people that should have looked out for you, didnt. I WISH you could have stayed longer - I wanted to spoil you for a long lifetime & work on giving you the life that you SHOULD have had from day one. 

Breathe easy, sweet girl. KNOW that you ARE missed, & you were loved. You ARE loved.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she r*

Oh, how sad!  *hugs* The one bright light in her life was you. They always know. *more hugs*

Play hard at the bridge, little Phoebe.  One more angel, off to make the bridge brighter.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she r*

Oh sweetie, I am soo sorry about Phoebe!!! I remember when you got her!

Those 2.5 week old rittens will need to be handfed and encouraged to eliminate for a few more days. Give them everything they will eat to help supplement the formula.

I think Phoebe was sent to you, so that you would take care of her babies, after she was gone. Too short a time, but she will likely be back in another rat's form. Poor wee one, you taught her about love at the end of her short short life.

((hugs))


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she r*

i'm so sorry for your loss  phoebe's last weeks were happy ones with you.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she r*

Oh the poor thing! A mommy and so young...


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she r*

Iâ€™m sorry for your loss and at such a young age. Unfortunately we cannot save them all. Though we can take comfort in knowing we made a difference in their lives.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she r*

I hope her life was happy at the end...Id like to think it was.

I think the worst part of it is knowing how unhappy her very short life was and that there wasnt too much of a chance to show her life was different than the little she had experienced. I HOPE that she was able to realize that even just a little.

Her two wee ones look just like her, so I am lavishing every bit of love adn attention that I can no longer give to her, on them...and more. And I was mistaken about the age - the turned 3 weeks weds evening. i was so upset last nite that i looked at the calendar wrong.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she r*

DFW...remember the story of Gwinny when you wonder if 2 weeks was enough time for Phoebe to learn about love. ((hugs))


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

*Re: RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she r*

Im so sorry... as I read your post I cant agree with Lilspaz more. Everything happens for a reason and thank goodness those little babies have you to nourish and cherish them
xx


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: RIP our Sweet Phoebe-She deserved better than what she r*

I am terribly sorry for the loss of Phoebe.

But as for those kids that had her before you, it just really annoys me what they did. It has made me really sad to know that there are people out there that mistreat pet rats!


----------

